# What type of generator to buy



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

So my 2200 watt coleman has finally bit the dust and I want to get another generator. I was looking at one from harbor freight cause its cheap and Im not able to make it out that much. What are your recommendations on the type to get and wattage. I like the Honda's cause there quiet but there also exspensive. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i need 1 too...but find it hard to stake my life on a hundred dollar item. Ill wait on the used honda, or spend the grand for the yamaha ef 2000


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I would recommend a Yamaha. I bought a Yamaha 2400 a few years ago for about $1100 (on sale). 70 lbs, rugged, extremely quiet, low maintainance and bulletproof. 

Always starts on the first pull. Really.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

ive got a northerm hyd 8000watt 16 hp honda elect start only run for a week or less paid 26 sell 1300.00 or less, on a cart with wheels and a cover


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The hondas are hard to beat. I just purchased a 2000I. Used it for two weeks in the keys with my cabover camper. Super quiet and good on fuel. Cost $960.00 off of ebay


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Double post OOPS


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Honda is by far the Machine to have.

having said that , I do not have one and I do live off grid a lot of time year round in my Hunting home.
Even a honda can stop running so I keep 2 Gens. a Colman 11 HP and a Sears 10 HP , both 5400 Watt
2 years and 100's of hours on both , I have had no problems.
I am looking at my new NRA Magazine and it has coupons for Harbor Freight. They have a 7 HP , 3050 watt / 3500 max for only $259
I do not know how much power you need but you could buy probably 8 or more of these for the price of a Honda.
I also have a small 2000 Watt Sportsman Gen that I carry around out there and it has been perfect.

it gets beat up , bounced around , fell out of my Rhino , still runs great

China makes cheap junk , but their duplication of the Japanese engines has advanced a lot.

JMO


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

overkill said:


> I would recommend a Yamaha. I bought a Yamaha 2400 a few years ago for about $1100 (on sale). 70 lbs, rugged, extremely quiet, low maintainance and bulletproof.
> 
> Always starts on the first pull. Really.


Should have mentioned that I run a Honda on my boat. Repair costs have been around $600 so far...less than 130 hrs on it. It cost $3800.

Yamaha has around 500 hrs with zero repair costs or issues.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on how big and how quiet you need it to be. Honda or Yamaha (the quiet ones) are definetly the ones to have if you are in a campground. But if you are just looking for one to use during hurricanes , there are all kinds of bargains on Craig's List. I see new or hardly used Troy Bilt & Generac 5500s that cost $700 new for $300 or $350 all the time.
I have two - a Generac Wheelhouse 5500 and a Brigg's & Stratton 5500 (which is basically the same as the Generac). I pullled the Generac out this morning to run it for 30 minutes since it hasn't been cranked in 6 months. Started on the first pull and ran like a top.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I had the kipor 3000 from carpenters camper, Seville power equipment is the local service center for them.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

First we need to know what you want to power up? This determines how big of a generator you need.

When looking at sound levels....IE: How many Db it is. A 68db compared to a 72db is a LOT of difference. 1db is not just a tick more. 

Remember this; The only way to get a quiet generator is to buy a quiet generator. Yea....They cost more. A bunch more. 
People have been trying to make noisey generator quieter for years. Mufflers, generator box's, etc.etc. It does not work.

Save your money....It's a tough thing to shell out the extra money for a Honda or a Yamaha. Forget the rest. Once you have bought it you will appreciate the quality. [Been there done that.] Wished I would have bought the Honda from the git go. I would have saved $600 and a bunch of aggravation.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have the Honda 2000iu and love it.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been on my Honda 2000 for two years now and not the first problem. Keep the oil changed and simple maintenance and she hasn't missed a lick. I keep corrosionX on all my screws and exposed metal, plugs to keep the saltwater out. I don't care how careful you are the salt air will work on one pretty quick if you dont keep it wiped down. I can run most of the night on a tank of gas and cranks on the first pull.The best thing though is that I don't have to wear earphones and can actually have a conversation with whoever is with me.
LOVE IT


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Bought my Honda eu2000 in June of '08.

I have 140 hrs with 1.5 years of monitored use. I didn't install the tiny tach until a 1.5 yrs after I owned it, so I'm not sure of the exact hours. But based on the last 1.5 years of usage, its pushing around 250hrs.

Only changed the oil a couple times and spray it down with WD40 after trips.

Paid $876 for it, delivered, from www.wisesales.com 

Hasn't cost me anything in repairs for the 3 years I've owned it.

I'm sure the Yamaha's are just as good. Chevy vs Ford really.


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a genarec 3200. It is fine for what the original poster needs. He said he doesn't get out much. 
I've had no repairs or problems. Got it at pawn shop in 2006. It doesn't check up. Just runs and runs and runs. And that's even w WL using it. 
I just soak that rig in WD40 bout twice a year. 
I'd look into a generac if I were the poster.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

overkill said:


> Should have mentioned that I run a Honda on my boat. Repair costs have been around $600 so far...less than 130 hrs on it. It cost $3800.
> 
> Yamaha has around 500 hrs with zero repair costs or issues.


 
Found out this morning that a starter (mine is probably bad) is $480.

Let's see....$600 repair bill and now a $480 starter (plus labor) on a generator with less than 150 hrs....did I mention I like my Yamaha.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Overkill have cked on getting it re-built?


----------

